# MonsterList updated!



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Mark Butler's Monsterlist of Halloween projects was updated March 29th. Looks like lots of new stuff added, can't wait to check it all out!

http://markbutler.8m.com/monsterlist.htm

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up. I did me some dumpster diving at work the other night, and scored myself an almost new pneumatic cylinder, with a 15 inch stroke. Now, what to do with it???????? If anyone has any suggestions, let me know, and I will give updates as the project progresses.

Mike


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Before you invest alot of time building something around this "find", pressurize it for awhile and check for leaks, run it awhile too. Unfortunately I didn't think to do this and later suffered with a hissing piece of junk!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

I actually know the history of the cylinder in question, it was modified to fit a machine until the correct cylinder came in. It was on the machine for about a week, and is in perfect condition. It just could'nt be returned to stock, because it was modified, but it surely should'nt have been pitched. Buuuut, company policy is that if you find it in the hopper, you can buy it for 10 cents per pound, or if the boss likes you he'll write you a slip to walk out with it. Thanks for the advice on checking the cylider, though. I see you have a haunted house, what kind of animated props do you have? I have always loved halloween, and I have always wanted to build some props for my yard, but I did'nt want people to think I was strange (I would have loved to see the look on my neighbors face when I moved in, and they saw me carrying my homemade coffin into the garage!). But, I see from this forum, there are plenty of people out there that share my interest. HMMM, maybe its not so strange after all!

Mike


----------



## eeyoresfan (Oct 13, 2010)

cool jobss


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

wolf65 said:


> Mark Butler's Monsterlist of Halloween projects was updated March 29th. Looks like lots of new stuff added, can't wait to check it all out!
> 
> http://markbutler.8m.com/monsterlist.htm
> 
> “by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


 
404 Error - File Not Found
The page or file you are looking for is not here.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Try this link for the Monsterlist



Halloween Monster List
Last Update 09/30/2010 , 820 Project Links Validated 

Hope that works better for ya.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah! There we go! 

I have this bookmarked at home but our home connection is wonky so I gotta do my _important surfing _ at work & didn't have it bookmarked.


----------

